# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Marine Toad leaking poison

## mdeford09

I posted this in the General forum but, I thought it might be better off here. 

Been raising these for a while and never seen these before. One of my girls pores has been leaking poison for 3 days. I have wiped it off and cleaned the area several times. I have not noticed anything in the pore or anything that looked inflamed. Within a few hours, it is leaking again.

She is eating great. She is acting normal. No major changes in behavior. (let's be honest, their behavior is mostly sitting until food is in their face).

One thought is that I recently put some new top soil in the enclosure and it was more sandy than usual, perhaps sand got in and it is causing inflammation? You can see sand on her in the pic.. Maybe it is normal and I have just never seen it in the 8 years I've worked with these toads?... My biggest concern is that it's a precursor to something worse.

Spoke to the local vet and, while he has taken care of one of my toads before, he was stumped on it and said he would look into it.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## buforhaebo

Hi, I just posted about a similar thing for my smooth-sided toad. She started leaking from one gland yesterday. I woke up this morning to take her to the vet, but she had passed, her gland leaked out more. The vet also didn't know. If you find out anything, please let me know! I hope your baby does ok!

----------


## mdeford09

> Hi, I just posted about a similar thing for my smooth-sided toad. She started leaking from one gland yesterday. I woke up this morning to take her to the vet, but she had passed, her gland leaked out more. The vet also didn't know. If you find out anything, please let me know! I hope your baby does ok!


Aw, that is terrible! Fingers crossed that doesn't foretell what is going to happen with mine.

So far, mine is still leaking but she doesn't show any sort of issues. She is eating nonstop, pooping in her water dish once a day, and very active at night. I see no changes at all outside of the leaking pore. It seems like it may have slowed down some but, not much.

I also went ahead and ditched that really sandy top soil and purchased a new bag that is much better. I also let her have a good bath in her kiddie pool. I did that hoping it was just the sand and getting rid of it helps.

Fingers crossed.

----------


## mdeford09

Just wanted to post an update. 

Either cleaning her cage and the bath fixed it or it just resolved itself. She's no longer leaking any poison and she is still her fat hungry self.

----------

